# VW DIY chip tuning?



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*How to tune your motronic chip yourself.*

Yes it can be done.I have all the keys and will be making everything I have learned to the public(just like hondas and Gms).The price for chip tuning of VWs is outragious and this needs to stop.Some of these chips can be done with a $85 chip burner(others may need an anaptor).
I spent a better part of the winter looking at this and have not figured out all the maps,but with what I know you will be able to play with them yourself


_Modified by slappynuts at 7:36 AM 5-2-2005_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (slappynuts)*

Ahhhhhhh, do speak mr. Nutts...


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (killa)*

Shut your hole you little donkey basketball playing MFR


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (slappynuts)*

That would be AWESOME. Then companies who charge *500* dollars a chip would choke. I hate to see 1.8t guys and the like pay that kind of money for a chip that is good for ONE setup.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (slappynuts)*

http://f6.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/I...1.cmd
Their checksum is in the worng place,and the pointers for the maps are about in the iddle of the maps on all the maps I've seen.
http://f4.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/I...8.ori


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (vdubspeed)*

It would be nice to have cheaper altenatives but in the end you are paying for someone else's time, a dyno, and someone who actually understands all those maps. Not to mention accountability.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (vdubspeed)*

The 1.8t chips have a gruesum checksum routine.As I learn this I will tell all(hide what you know,because I'm telling all)).


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (darrenewest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenewest* »_It would be nice to have cheaper altenatives but in the end you are paying for someone else's time, a dyno, and someone who actually understands all those maps. Not to mention accountability. 

I will admit that motronic is alot more complex to chip tune than honda,but I have been working on a program that will make all this something everyone will understand.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (darrenewest)*

This is where I got started....
But, everyone I talked to wanted me to give them info and had
NOTHING to contribute.
By the time you sort it all out you'll tune cars but keep the info for
yourself.

Would you guys be interested an editor?

-Jeff


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_This is where I got started....
But, everyone I talked to wanted me to give them info and had
NOTHING to contribute.
By the time you sort it all out you'll tune cars but keep the info for
yourself.

Would you guys be interested an editor?

-Jeff

Sure sell the editor.We are actuually working on a 0-255 hex convertor for ease of tuning before too much is said








If you have already done it then why should I do it again?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (slappynuts)*

I'm decent in math,but I will be the first to admit it took all winter(not consecutive) to find the checksum







.Once I found that every file I looked at had the same profile(MK3 and A4 through 99).We will get into what editor works best and where the checksums are tomorrow.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_This is where I got started....
But, everyone I talked to wanted me to give them info and had
NOTHING to contribute.
-Jeff

That is unfortunatly more than true.I had to fight through the hard way like you.That is one of the reasons I'm making this public.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_The 1.8t chips have a gruesum checksum routine.


Why not turn off the checksums....








edit: 

Jeff


_Modified by Jefnes3 at 12:13 AM 4-9-2005_


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Why not run off the checksums....









Jeff

Due time







Do you think they are ready for it


----------



## VWpowa (Mar 4, 2000)

I think it would awesome for someone to sell a DIY tunning kit. I for one would love to get my hands on one. Especially since theres not much support (or love i should say) for the Distributor OBD 1 Vr6. I know Jefness talked about this in a thread sometime ago, and i believe gave the tools to someone to help him develop software OBD 1 Vr6 turbo. I say sell it. Or pass it out for free


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Why not turn off the checksums....








edit: 

Jeff

_Modified by Jefnes3 at 12:13 AM 4-9-2005_

Ah turn off the checksums(like honda guys do).Gotcha.


----------



## turbo8vraddo (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (slappynuts)*

If anyone would like to comment or make any suggestions on any hardware or software used for burning your own chips I would be greatly intersted. I have only come across one person who was creating his own chips. I have also seen some mapping software that was linked from someone on vwsport but i forget the name of it. 
I have looked for chip burners and it seems like they are either very very cheap and can only burn certain types of chips or very very expensive which is more than i would spend to make chips. 
Thank You...


----------



## KeithMac (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (slappynuts)*

If you could produce a program to alter the maps on Digi1 easily I`d buy a copy!


----------



## Kor (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (KeithMac)*

If someone were to document the maps/programming, and file format, I would work on making a sweet graphical editor etc. 
Isn't there already a couple open source projects?
Why say you're making it public, why not just make it public?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (Kor)*

If you download the demo version of remap,you will be able to see the difference between the stock files and modified files.
http://www.auto-tecno.com/Downloads.html
You will also need to sign up here for this yahoo group.There are alot of chip files you can download and mess around with along with alot of other good info.
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/ChipMaker/


----------



## VWpowa (Mar 4, 2000)

keep the info coming. Jeffness any plans to release a kit of some sort to modiy an obd 1 distributor ecu ???


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

u think 500$ is alot in canada they charge 1500$ so thats around 1200$ US


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_That would be AWESOME. Then companies who charge *500* dollars a chip would choke. I hate to see 1.8t guys and the like pay that kind of money for a chip that is good for ONE setup.


it made me laugh today at show and go my buddy got his GLI chipped and got a special show price 495. too much for me


----------



## vwbmx (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (slappynuts)*

SLAPPY is no joke and he is AWESOME at what he does and very very very precise not to mention. 
BTW thanks for the 16vT mani. it looks great and I sent you an im about it Thanks again Tim


----------



## satchimo (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (vwbmx)*

Now this is the stuff I like to see.
I've been burning chips for computer motherboards for years without a prom burner and I have yet to play with an ECU. I just got a digi-1 ECU and pulled the chip, which is a 28 pin UV prom unit that can probably be burned to a 28 pin eeprom. There are many many ways to flasha chip. I think I'll try to dupe my digi-1 to see what happens....
As far as the code in the chip goes, it's written in assembly for the motorolla processors, correct? I'm lost with that stuff, but I'd like to assist in any way I can. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (satchimo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *satchimo* »_Now this is the stuff I like to see.
I've been burning chips for computer motherboards for years without a prom burner and I have yet to play with an ECU. I just got a digi-1 ECU and pulled the chip, which is a 28 pin UV prom unit that can probably be burned to a 28 pin eeprom. There are many many ways to flasha chip. I think I'll try to dupe my digi-1 to see what happens....
As far as the code in the chip goes, it's written in assembly for the motorolla processors, correct? I'm lost with that stuff, but I'd like to assist in any way I can. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You can use a 29c256(I think thats the #).For the early motronic stuff you should be able to use a 29c512.There is enough info on that yahoo group to get people going.You need to figure out your own checksum stuff.I figured it out from pure brilliance







All the map pointers are not working on that site except the A3 ones(there is your hint to finding the checksums).
Check out for the programmer.
http://xtronics.com/memory/EPROM.htm
to do the OBD2 stuff you will need the 44pin PLCC adaptor.


_Modified by slappynuts at 5:43 AM 5-1-2005_


----------



## satchimo (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
You can use a 29c256(I think thats the 

Yes, the Texas Instruments part# is 27c256, which is close.
I guess any 8 bit (32Kx8) arrangement will work....provided it operates at the same speed & voltage. I will try to dupe a chip or 2 tonight.
I've used the hotswap method hundreds of times but I think I can use an old 8 bit ISA network card's boot prom to extract & flash the data.


_Modified by satchimo at 8:16 AM 5-1-2005_


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (satchimo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *satchimo* »_Yes, the Texas Instruments part# is 27c256, which is close.
I guess any 8 bit (32Kx8) arrangement will work....provided it operates at the same speed & voltage. I will try to dupe a chip or 2 tonight.
I've used the hotswap method hundreds of times but I think I can use an old 8 bit ISA network card's boot prom to extract & flash the data.

_Modified by satchimo at 8:16 AM 5-1-2005_

I just use a chip burner







I also use a UV eraser.I know its kinda caveman,but it still works.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (slappynuts)*

My chip burner. So simple yet does its work on Motronic ME7.1 flawlessly.


----------



## satchimo (Mar 7, 2004)

Very nice. That's definately the way to go.
I work on a shoestring budget, so I do what I can with what I got.
Do you have software to save the prom images? I'd like to compare the digi-1 stock chip with an aftermarket one to see what's up with them.


_Modified by satchimo at 6:49 PM 5-1-2005_


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (satchimo)*

I'm glad you're doing this, it's a great service....but I wonder how many people are going to be blowing their engines up because of it. A lot of people have trouble figuring out what's wrong with their car when they HAVE a 5 gas readout....
I wish I wasn't going to Iraq tomorrow, I'd look at getting started on it.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*

Here you go guys.The info you've been asking about.
http://excoboard.com/exco/thre...44302


----------



## johnoneal (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_Here you go guys.The info you've been asking about.
http://excoboard.com/exco/thre...44302

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Bora1.8IV)*

Is that link working for you guys?I'm too stupid to post a link,but I can cook you up a chip







If not go to 
http://www.boostfactoryonline.con and go into the forums for the technical forum.


----------



## ArticFox (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

http://www.andywhittaker.com/
I found this somewhat useful.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (ArticFox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArticFox* »_http://www.andywhittaker.com/
I found this somewhat useful. 

You can use that program to do the 1.8t cars,but you will need to identify the maps first(in the future I will get to this).


----------



## monster007 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

a more cost effective burner
http://www.moates.net/product_...id=48


----------



## mmentone (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (monster007)*

I can see the beginning of something way big from this. About time we caught up to all the others.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (mmentone)*

nice.. time to fire up the eprom burner and see what I can break


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Slayer)*

I will be putting blank map chip files on my site and showing people how to create their own patches.We should be able to do everything with winhex at that point.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

i have space and can host it if you want


----------



## Primo00001 (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (Slayer)*

i have some room on my server if you need it. if you need help posting it, I build a couple pages about it on my site.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Primo00001)*

The Boost Factory has plenty of space available and also a web guy to make it happen.Thanks for the offers guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

Hey, anyone know a cheap way to program the AM29F200B? It's the chip in the 1.8T Mo3 & 7 ECUs. The reason I haven't ventured into this space is that a freakin' programmer costs me over 500 bucks. I'm an electrical engineer with tons of software experience btw.
Actually, the ideal would be to program the eeprom/Flash without desoldering it. You can do that on OBDII ECUs and there was a thread a while ago about how to do it. I think it was in the 1.8T forum though.
Speedy G


_Modified by Speedy G at 12:24 PM 5-3-2005_


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (Speedy G)*

Good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Mad Mel)*

Eprom programmer for cheap.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...=WDVW


----------



## sbiggi (Jan 15, 2002)

I burn my own chips for my DSM.
I use the moates Burn1 chip burner, works awesome.
For programs with a gui interface you can use http://tunerpro.markmansur.com/
Its real good stuff. You can set it up so that you can edit tables and such if you know the hex address locations and the size of the tables.
Example Tuner Pro Screenshot, 
Example of what I use

_Modified by sbiggi at 10:40 AM 5-6-2005_


_Modified by sbiggi at 10:48 AM 5-6-2005_


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

Would you guys be interested an editor?

-Jeff

Yes please.


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (J Dubya)*

Motronic 3 & 7 have 2 Mbit Flash memories, 29F200B. Most programmers aren't compatible unless they're pretty expensive.
Speedy G


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (Speedy G)*

Taken from the 2.0 FSI forums
Couple of things that are availble from different tuners:
BDM flashing:
This is done by opening the ECU and connecting to a couple of pins on the board itself.
This technology is a backdoor way of getting a program in the ECU...since it bypasses some of the checksums that are neccesarry to validate the flash.
Most of the European tuners and now also one American tuner are using this method.
It is offered by 2 companies in Germany EVC and CSW they will also supply the checksums neccesary to make the tuners file work.
Most European tuners get their stuff here and don't do any development on the code side of things....only performance wise.
This is also why several non European companies have things like Trail software, multiple programs, anti theft, etc. and ...lets call them "EVC TUNERS" dont.
EDC16(Diesel, same architecture as ME9) Flashing:
Also done the BDM way, but recently a European tuner found out that they could change the adaptation channels through the OBDII port and sell this for a lot of money to people who don't have a clue....
OBDII Flashing (the real way):
Due to the architecture and RSA encryption/difficult checksums of the ME9 nobody (as far as I have seen) has done this yet. But I know we will see something comming from American tuners who do their own development in house...APR is one of these tuners.
So not ripping open your ECU etc....my preferred method.
If you want to read up on some of the things mentioned in this post have a look at:
http://www.evc.de/en/default.asp This is like the royal supplier to the German tuning industry of checksums, and tools to flash ecu's...


----------



## ArticFox (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (fastslc)*

I sent my stock chip to slappy. Hopefully an OBD1 VR6 chip might spark even more interest. Im doing the FMU method of fueling so its a chip with pulled timings basically. 
Too bad its for an OBD1 VR6 Automatic







Slush-box boys need to represent


----------



## hennessey833 (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (ArticFox)*

i'm so lost, but for some reason i read this whole post anyway


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: VW DIY chip tuning? (hennessey833)*

Go read in the tech discussion on 
http://www.boostfactoryonline.com
That will give you the actual info you seek.


----------



## RRIDER450 (Feb 10, 2010)

nothing like bringing up the dead.... but does anyone else have info on chip burning for vw? i would like it get into it just need someone to point me in the right direction. thanks.


----------



## exmuscle (Dec 4, 2012)

*any one know how to tune ecu chip*

If n e one knows how to program obd 2 vr6 ecu chip
Contact me at this number ill pay 647-784-1610


----------



## exmuscle (Dec 4, 2012)

*yo slappy*

Hey I need a chip tuned 
Im not rich but ill pay its an obd2 vr
Please help 647-784-1610
Talking throught this sitw is gay
Names trevor


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

You can just buy an off the shelf chip.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

But If you can't find anyone hit me up and i'll help


----------

